# I Am Soooooo Sad!! Please Help!!



## hollyannkelly (Sep 3, 2007)

My only pair of birds laid an egg that hatched this morning. I went into the cage to be sure the baby was alive and the mother flew out. She never wants out and I am always careful but today was different. Not more then a minute went by and a hawk flew down and got her. The father will continue to sit on the baby for the day but then what? It's so young. Can I raise it? I was a vet tech for 15 years (birds too) and have hand raised a few wild birds in my time but all were much older. ANY ADVISE OUT THERE? UGH! So sad! 
Holly


----------



## hollyannkelly (Sep 3, 2007)

My only pair of birds laid an egg that hatched this morning. I went into the cage to be sure the baby was alive and the mother flew out. She never wants out and I am always careful but today was different. Not more then a minute went by and a hawk flew down and got her. The father will continue to sit on the baby for the day but then what? It's so young. Can I raise it? I was a vet tech for 15 years (birds too) and have hand raised a few wild birds in my time but all were much older. ANY ADVISE OUT THERE? UGH! So sad!
Holly


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yes, you can raise it. Personally, I'd enlist the father's help but it's possible to raise them all the way from the egg if necessary. I've even done it myself. Anyhow, you'll probably want to locate a Petco, PetSmart or something like that around you and get some Kaytee Exact Hand Feeding Formula or something like it.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You'll want to review these links:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16235

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15236

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9918

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9682

Pidgey


----------



## hollyannkelly (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Pidgey. Do you know how much and how often to feed? Would a heating pad on low under a few towels be warm enough in the house? The male is really protective and mean if I even get close to their nest. They were doing the perfect day/night shift trade off and if I'm gonna take the night shift I'll just keep the baby inside.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You'll also want to rig up a way to keep it warm. This can be as easy as a droplight, feather duster, towel and thermometer (not like you take your own temperature with, though--you need one more like you hang outside your window). They can be raised under a feather duster on a towel with a little supplemental warmth. That can also be a heating pad underneath the towel and you'd need to use the thermometer very carefully for awhile to make sure that you're keeping them around 90 degrees-ish.

I'm sorry to hear about the mother, by the way, that's pretty tragic.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How old is the baby, exactly? Do you have a way to weigh him fairly precisely? Kitchen scale?

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of you bird.
You will need to feed the baby every time the crop empties. Never add food if there is already food in the crop. To begin, you will feed only a small amount, 3/4-1 cc's and gradually increase the amount as the baby grows. The grow really quickly. We will be here to talk you through it.
Again, I'm very sorry.


----------



## hollyannkelly (Sep 3, 2007)

There was not an egg shell on the ground yesterday. My best guess is that it was born yesterday or today. It's tiny! I have a scale. I want to gater my info and supplies before I take it from it's nest...later today.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Holly, I can't think of much worse than what you and your hen suffered today and I am so sorry.

The male cannot raise the baby by itself. Was it just the one egg? Normally, they lay two. Do you have any other pigeons that may be sitting eggs that could take over the care of this baby?

If you don't, you will need to raise it yourself. There are numerous threads about raising babies and all you will have to do is search and get familiar with the process. We'll be able to help you every step of the way.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Holly...WELCOME...

I, too, am so sorry to hear about the Mom! 

HOWEVER, before you push the panic button too far, please know that Daddy CAN raise a chick alone...

I do advise being prepared, of course, and our members will be here to help...Since you have had some experience, you are that much ahead.

Now, about my story...although the squab seemed to be older than your newborn, Peter Pied Piper, an extraordinary pigeon at Arizona State University, lost his mate when his squab was VERY young. He fed that baby, who grew to be a beauty. 

After "Alberta" was old enough to explore the world, Peter found another mate. He and his mate, Ms. Nu wanted the nest to start another family, but Alberta wouldn't budge! She loved her dad and couldn't stand her "step mom!"

Peter and Ms. Nu had to move two windows away and build a new nest! 

The "long" version of this story is in The Story section under "A Pigeon Called Peter" if you have time to read it.

Wishing you the BEST and we will be watching and waiting for great updates!

Hugs

Shi & Mr. Squeaks


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, hopefully, the DADDY can, Maggie...at least I hope so...Peter did it at ASU...then, again, I don't know Holly's circumstances...

Please see my post in Holly's original thread... 

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sorry Shi - I didn't realize there are two threads going on this.

I don't disagree that a male could possibly raise a baby by itself but it sure puts a hardship on him. Holly can watch him carefully if she decides to try letting Dad raise the baby and intervene at any time.

Could a moderator please combine these two threads?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*I don't disagree that a male could possibly raise a baby by itself but it sure puts a hardship on him. *Yes, sure can, Maggie...

Since Peter was feral, I couldn't do anything since he was REALLY high off the ground (2 stories at least!), not to mention the Frank Lloyd Wright nest he built!! AND, not to mention that, at that time, I would not have had a CLUE what to do!

AND, Alberta may have been a little older. He sure did a bang-up job tho and was always a "natural" daddy bird!

Guess we will just have to wait and see and hopefully "dad" will be able to feed as much as possible...fortunately, human backup is experienced... 

Shi


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Holly, 




Wow...what a terribly and unexpected thing to have happen.


I am so sorry..!



A Pigeon dad can raise a Baby by himself, so long as he feels the situation is supportive...

Seeds and Water right there for him, and, since he will get bored sometimes, allow him a little break now and then by gently working out the cues and communications for him to allow you to cup your hand over the Baby so he can have a ilttle breather and stretch his wings and so on.


It's up to him, and how he feels about it...so, supporting him in terms he finds meaningful, is what he would want.


'Big Daddy' here, who can not fly, a free rove House Bird, him and his mate made a nest, and had two new Borns, his mate was slated for release once the Babys had grown, when I make the mistake of letting his mate outside to fly, since she had been a feral gal who was ponly here to get over an illness or injury, I forget which.

I never saw her again, and, 'Big Daddy' raised the two Babys all by himself, with only an occasional break from me taking a turn.


So, I know a Pigeon dad can do two Babys, if they want to..!



Phil
l v


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sure sorry about the loss of the Mom, Holly. I just merged the two threads so it will be easier for all the members to keep up and assist.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Holly,

I would like to add to all of this good advice by saying that it is a good idea to observe the daddy with his young one, first, before trying to help. He may not need or want your help other than providing him with food and water close to the nest, so that he can eat and drink while sitting on his little one.

Sometimes if you interfere to much, you will frustrate the parent to just give up on raising his young. It is true that it is very hard on one bird to raise the young, but they do it. Bless their hearts. 

Another thing that I would like to add is if your not to embarrassed, the next time a hawk grabs your bird yell and whistle like crazy. There is a good chance that you will get the hawk to drop your bird. You may have to race the hawk to your bird, because they do come back looking for the ones they drop. But there isn't a better feeling than to march home with one of your birds (that was marked for a meal) safe in your arms. 

O.K. yell and whistle like crazy is an understatement. You have to make a complete fool out of yourself. Now when my neighbors hear me, some come outside to help. My husband use to hide under the bed, but even he comes out to help now.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*O.K. yell and whistle like crazy is an understatement. You have to make a complete fool out of yourself. Now when my neighbors hear me, some come outside to help. My husband use to hide under the bed, but even he comes out to help now.*

Feather, please give that husband of yours a BIG HUG from me for coming OUT from under the bed!!   

Shi 
& Squeaks (who sends a HIGH WING UP!)


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Shi, 

I will give him a big hug for you. And when I tell him it is from a lady from Arizona, he is going to love it.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Shi,
> 
> I will give him a big hug for you. And when I tell him it is from a lady from Arizona, he is going to love it.


Uh...Feather, you DO understand that this HUG is BECAUSE he came out from under the bed, right?

Wouldn't want to cause any confusion here, even though I DO offer HUGS often and to most...male and female!!   

Shi


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Of coarse I understand the reason behind that nice big hug that he has coming from Arizona. I am delivering it, remember?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I"m sorry to hear about your pigeon. . .I hope the dad will be able to raise the baby okay. If not, hand-feeding is not too hard. Keep us updated.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Holly,

This is one of my favorite threads on this forum. I hope that it will help somehow.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13269


----------

